# Con que signo zodiacal se llevan bien?



## Imzas (Oct 22, 2012)

Se que esto se aparta de la electronica, pero como es off-topic, bueno, querria saber que signo son ustedes y con cual se llevan bien o como han descubierto la forma de llegar a alguien sin cometer tantos errores estupidos, y si han podido generar una amistad con tal o cual signo o mejor aun un romance, seria bueno compatirlo ( a veces la naturaleza es bastante imperfecta), yo creo en el perfil de cada signo pero no en el horoscopo diario.
Mi signo es Geminis y me llevo terriblementa mal con ejemplares de la especie Piscis, no asi con Virgo u otros.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 22, 2012)

yo libra,me llevo bien con todos menos con los de tauro


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 22, 2012)

Soy Capricornio y no me llevo bien con ninguno 

jajaja mentira, me llevo bien con todos pero suelo tener encontronazos con Cáncer y con Aries


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 22, 2012)

Soy de Tauro (tierra roja  ) y me llevo bien con los de cancer, amamos ese signo, acuario es el signo a admirar los envidiamos mucho , sagitario es nuestro mentor y contenedor, leo nuestro eterno rival y virgo es incompatible 

*lemur* sos flaco, pero no como para que seas libra


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 22, 2012)

si de libra ,mi cumpleaños es el 1 de octubre


----------



## tiago (Oct 23, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> yo libra,me llevo bien con todos menos con los de tauro



Soy Tauro, me llevo bien con todos, pero el- rey- julien  no se lleva bien conmigo 

Saludos.


----------



## chclau (Oct 23, 2012)

Yo no creo en estas chiquilinadas del horoscopo, despues de todo, es muy dificil convencer a un Sagitario.


----------



## Imzas (Oct 23, 2012)

mmmm, conozco a una persona Cancer, me parece maravillosa pero a veces me deja perpleja, sera por mis complejos estupidos o sera un signo con esas caracteristicas, no dire de quien se trata, pero creo que nacio poco despues de mi, por lo que tendra algo de geminis, ya que ama la libertad, pero tambien le gusta su hogar, como su palacio.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 23, 2012)

tiago dijo:


> Soy Tauro, me llevo bien con todos, pero el- rey- julien  no se lleva bien conmigo
> 
> Saludos.



entonces te golpeo a la salida del foro ¡¡¡
estamos hablando de yo con una mujer de tauro ,no con otro hombre de tauro , 
la pregunta era con el sigo de sexo opuesto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 23, 2012)

Soy Geminis con ascendente en Acuario . . . o sea una nube de  . . . nubes 

Gallo pa los Chinos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 23, 2012)

entonces haces aguass ¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 23, 2012)

Geminis es signo de Aire
Acuario también es signo de aire


 hago mucho aire  !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 23, 2012)

yo relacione nubes con lluvia,
mi signo también es de aire,la lemur es géminis y nos llevamos regio,no me puedo quejar (si me quejo me pega)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 23, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> yo relacione nubes con lluvia,
> mi signo también es de aire,la lemur es géminis y nos llevamos regio,no me puedo quejar (si me quejo me pega)


 
O sea , no me pudo y no me deja


----------



## BKAR (Oct 23, 2012)

yo soy cancer, pero nunca estoy al tanto de mi signo jaja
pero en el _horoscopo egipcio_ soy "Ra"!!!


----------



## tiago (Oct 23, 2012)

Ah, claro ... Los problemas con las mujeres ...
Pero para eso no hay reglas zodiacales 

Disculpas a las féminas.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 25, 2012)

Contradictorios y versátiles, cambian con facilidad. Pasan de ser serenos, y fascinantes, a pesimistas y amorfos. Fantasiosos, aman la libertad e independencia.  conozco muy bien este signo 

como que lei esto 



> Soy Geminis con ascendente en Acuario


esa ascendencia no existe 

*tauro* es ascendente en muchos, es máximo cable a tierra sobre los 11 signos y *lemur *como que sos de libra y te llevas mal con los de tauro si soy uno !!!





chclau dijo:


> Yo no creo en estas chiquilinadas del horoscopo, despues de todo, es muy dificil convencer a un Sagitario.



 este signo es grandioso siempre esa picardia de humor fresco



el-rey-julien dijo:


> entonces te golpeo a la salida del foro ¡¡¡
> estamos hablando de yo con una mujer de tauro ,no con otro hombre de tauro ,
> la pregunta era con el sigo de sexo opuesto



el sexo no cuenta lemur los signos no cambian porque seas hombre o mujeres, ejemplo una chica de acuario es igual a un hombre mayor de acuerio eso no cambia, no tiene nada que ver; la edad, el sexo y la raza... 

mmm una canceriana

*Los astrólogos consideran que los tauro son*: leales, estables, conservadores y prácticos. También se dice que son pacientes, cariñosos y tienen buen carácter. Sin embargo, pueden estallar de forma violenta cuando se abusa de su paciencia. Los tauro son hogareños y establecen profundos vínculos afectivos con las personas, las cosas y los lugares. También pueden ser celosos y posesivos. No les gustan los cambios, lo que los convierte en personas entregadas, en las que se puede confiar, pero también inflexibles.
En opinión de los astrólogos, viven en perfecta sintonía con el mundo físico. Son muy sensitivos y aprecian la belleza y los placeres en todas sus formas. Tienen un alto sentido del valor de las cosas, muestran capacidad para los negocios y saben juzgar de manera acertada el valor de las mercancías. Entre las profesiones relacionadas con el signo de Tauro se encuentran la banca y los negocios, sobre todo el comercio; la contabilidad; la moda o el diseño de interiores; la actividad inmobiliaria; el canto; la agricultura y la arquitectura.


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 25, 2012)

yo soy de leo, ultimo decanato, 22 de agosto, me llevo bien con leoninas , capricornianas, acuarianas, viginianas...etc
sera una virtud o un defecto


----------



## Imzas (Oct 25, 2012)

nadie se ha llevado bien con Geminis alguna vez?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 25, 2012)

mi esposa es géminis,nos llevamos muy bien


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 25, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> mi esposa es géminis,_*nos llevamos muy bien*_



 Habría que conocer la opinión de la "Sra. Lemur"


----------



## crimson (Oct 25, 2012)

Escorpio y la jefa es de Géminis. Complemento perfecto. Yo soy bueno para lo lógico y mecánico y ella es buena para la estética. 16 años y seguimos adelante... 
Saludos C


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 25, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Habría que conocer la opinión de la "Sra. Lemur"


dice que si,que nos llevamos muy bien


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2012)

Redefinamos que es llevarse bien con un 

<<<< Geminiano


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 25, 2012)

Yo nací bajo el signo de "Andrómeda V" con ascendente en "Enana de Fenix" y me llevo mal con "Todos"


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 25, 2012)

dosme dijo:
			
		

> Redefinamos que es llevarse bien con un
> 
> <<<< Geminiano



que si hago caso en todo,nos llevamos bien  ,cuando se pone a discutir,a callarse ¡¡¡¡
luego se le pasa y yo ya puedo salir del escondite lemurico


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2012)

Por eso tenés tu Clu de Fanas


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 25, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Por eso tenés tu Clu de Fanas



jajajaa si eso es verdad,gran club


----------



## crimson (Oct 25, 2012)

Lo de la lemura es igual que mi jefa: Geminismo básico, como dos personas en una. En el signo se ven dos gemelos. Uno es de 10 y el otro cuando se enoja hay que aguantarlo. Al principio tenía tremendos despelotes, pero una vez que me avivé, dejo pasar la tormenta sin decir nada y listo... al rato aparece la persona buena y todo bien.
Saludos C


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 25, 2012)

crimson dijo:


> Lo de la lemura es igual que mi jefa: Geminismo básico, como dos personas en una. En el signo se ven dos gemelos. Uno es de 10 y el otro cuando se enoja hay que aguantarlo. Al principio tenía tremendos despelotes, pero una vez que me avivé, dejo pasar la tormenta sin decir nada y listo... al rato aparece la persona buena y todo bien.
> Saludos C



exacto ¡¡¡ esa es mi técnica ,


----------



## tiago (Oct 26, 2012)

Mmmm ... Voy tomando nota ... con vuestras experiencias perfeccionaré mi estrategia. Éstos si son aportes 

Besos a vuestras señoras, compañeras etc ...


----------



## Imzas (Oct 26, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo nací bajo el signo de "Andrómeda V" con ascendente en "Enana de Fenix" y me llevo mal con "Todos"


Fogo, ya me creia cierto lo del otro hilo, pensaba que tu no tenias principio ni fin, o sea que no habias nacido XD.

Por otro lado en el Horoscopo Chino, naci el año de la rata XD.
Con tanto horoscopo, menos mal que no conocemos el horoscopo camboyano :s. Ni el calendario Ciruja :S.


----------



## malto (Oct 26, 2012)

Yo tambien soy rata !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 del año de la rata digo


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 26, 2012)

Soy rata pero nací el año del perro  ¿Que cosas no?


el-rey-julien dijo:


> yo libra,me llevo bien con todos menos con los de tauro


Casualmente la mayoría de mis exnovias son Tauro, yo me llevaba bien con ellas, pero ellas conmigo no mucho  en fin... 


el-rey-julien dijo:


> si de libra ,mi cumpleaños es el 1 de octubre


El mismo día que cumpleaños una de mis sobrinas... 


Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo nací bajo el signo de "Andrómeda V" con  ascendente en "Enana de Fenix" y me llevo mal con "Todos"


Hubiese jurado que eras Ofiuco


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 27, 2012)

Cuándo dices compatible a que te refieres en tanto a lo laboral, amor, medico paciente... Eso depende, no es lo mismo amigos compañero o en el amor. Lo que si te puedo decir es que en tanto compañerismo con Tauro  como veras geminis es cambiante, tauro es todo lo contrario.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 27, 2012)

Hace no mucho aclaré que la fecha de mi creación fue determinada por una convención científica que estudió mi caso.
En realidad no existen pruebas concluyentes sobre mi propia existencia material y/o mi aparición en el vacío pre-universo conocido.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 27, 2012)

una fogo-singularidad-cuantica que los expertos siguen estudiando,sin lograr avances significativos


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 19, 2012)

Jazminia dijo:


> nadie se ha llevado bien con Geminis alguna vez?



jazminia analiza esta soy geminiano y mi mujer era de geminis ( fallecio hace seis años) estuvimos casados 7 años y fue muy bueno los ultimos 3 o 4 años logramos muchas cosas juntos en lo personal y material pero sobre todo  a manejar nuestro caracter !!!! y no lo hicimos desde la perpectiva de la inteligencia sino desde la sabiduria !!!!!  deajando de ser tan NIÑOS !!!!!!!!!! jejejejeje es facil vivir con otra persona que sabes lo que esta pensando !!!!!!!!


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Nov 20, 2012)

Yo soy Acuario y me llevo super bien con mi Geminis que es mi esposa....


----------



## Imzas (Nov 21, 2012)

Y bueh, la person que conoci, la cual es Cancer, al final  solo fue una linda amistad, pero el universo es movimiento y nadie sabe que puede venir en adelante.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 21, 2012)

Si pero la idea no es andar probando llaves para ver cual abre la puerta muchas veces tiene que ver con cambiar la cerradura, me entiendes 

otras analogia no me va a salir


----------

